# paprika



## santi (Aug 19, 2011)

does anyone add or dust the pdfs food with it to enhance their color? just curious heard it from someone


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/26836-color-enhancers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66727-paprika.html


----------



## santi (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

once every two weeks for two feedings in a day, is what i have been doing. make sure you dont get the spicy paprika, get the sweet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are going to use a color enhancer, why wouldn't you be using Repashy Superpig, which is a mix of color enhancers formulated especially for this use?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> If you are going to use a color enhancer, why wouldn't you be using Repashy Superpig, which is a mix of color enhancers formulated especially for this use?


Why wouldn't they want to use a carotenoid source that can increase reds as opposed to adding more beta carotene to the diet (given that beta carotene typically is very abundent in most supplements) which only improve yellows and the yellow end of oranges or greens. 

Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Ed said:


> Why wouldn't they want to use a carotenoid source that can increase reds as opposed to adding more beta carotene to the diet (given that beta carotene typically is very abundent in most supplements) which only improve yellows and the yellow end of oranges or greens.
> 
> Ed


 
i have High Yellow Cobalts, that is the reason.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WONTON SALLY said:


> i have High Yellow Cobalts, that is the reason.


Why do you think that adding paprika is going to supply a better source of beta carotene then the not inconsiderable amounts in the supplements? Particularly in light that paprika does not stick to the flies as well as most supplements? 

Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Ed said:


> Why do you think that adding paprika is going to supply a better source of beta carotene then the not inconsiderable amounts in the supplements? Particularly in light that paprika does not stick to the flies as well as most supplements?
> 
> Ed


I'm going by what the breeder told me-Patrick from www.saurian.net
he said that is what he uses on his frogs so that is why I am using it that way.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Why wouldn't they want to use a carotenoid source that can increase reds as opposed to adding more beta carotene to the diet (given that beta carotene typically is very abundent in most supplements) which only improve yellows and the yellow end of oranges or greens.
> 
> Ed


Mostly I was referring to Superpig being a better choice than Paprika. But you have me looking into it now. I thought that SuperPig had Astaxanthin in it. I could have sworn my last bag listed it but my current one does not. Either the formula has changed or I was mistaken.
So would you say SuperPig is a good choice for yellows, yellow/oranges, and greens, but that Good Ol' Naturose is a better choice for reds?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm all about trying something new, but if not necessary then not necessary.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> Mostly I was referring to Superpig being a better choice than Paprika. But you have me looking into it now. I thought that SuperPig had Astaxanthin in it. I could have sworn my last bag listed it but my current one does not. Either the formula has changed or I was mistaken.
> So would you say SuperPig is a good choice for yellows, yellow/oranges, and greens, but that Good Ol' Naturose is a better choice for reds?


Doug, your over-thinking my post. Repashy products contain ample amounts of a number of carotenoids including several that are important to anurans. 

Beta-carotene is supplied in large amounts by many of the supplements on the market (particularly those like Herptivite) so attempting to add more by dusting with a material (like paprika) that isn't going to adhere well just seems fruitless to me (but that could be due to the amount I've dug into the carotenoids literature).

Ed


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I thought that SuperPig had Astaxanthin in it. I could have sworn my last bag listed it but my current one does not.


Superpig is loaded with Astaxanthin, which comes from the Phaffia rhodozyma yeast, which compared to Naturose, is esterified for potentially better assimilation. You can read about it HERE

It also includes an esterified paprika extract that is much more concentrated than just regular ground paprika.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

when i use the paprika it's dosed with the calcium-enough to make it very pink, but coming from the MAN himself, i will go with the SuperPig.


----------

